
Ask HN: Are you a Twitch.tv streamer? - hanniabu
I have a few questions about streaming that I couldn&#x27;t seem to find on the Twitch website if somebody wouldn&#x27;t mind taking the time to help answer them.<p>Must your streams be live or do you have the option to upload video?<p>Must streams be screeen casts or can you stream off a webcam?<p>Can you charge for special videos like exclusive content? All I see is that subscribers can pay for private chats and emoticons and stuff like that, but I&#x27;m wondering about actual pay per view videos, such as if there&#x27;s a particularly imporatant gaming tournament that you would like to charge streaming viewers. Are there other services that offer this that work with Twitch?<p>Can you do multiple streams at once? Such as a stream of your screen and another stream from a webcam of you playing?
======
detaro
You can't upload video, but past streams can be watched independently if you
allow it or published to the stream again as a repeat.

Webcam-only streams are fine.

charging money:
[http://help.twitch.tv/customer/portal/articles/735176-subscr...](http://help.twitch.tv/customer/portal/articles/735176-subscription-
beta-program)

------
cjbprime
You can't do multiple streams -- people use a green screen to grab an image of
themselves from a webcam and overlay it over the game display.

